# Training tip / Poor Man's Round Pen



## ibedoc (Sep 13, 2009)

This is for people who would like to work their horse in a round pen but for some reason don't have one for whatever reason. All you need is two trees or two tall strong poles in the ground to string a tight line. The line should have a loop made in the middle that would hang equal distance between the trees. Then tie a lead rope from the loop hanging down just far enough that you can reach it from the ground. Make sure lead rope has a good strong snap on it and not one of those little cheap ones. Tie your horses rope to the hanging lead adjusting length as needed and Wa-la, instant round pen.

I believe the picture is self explanatory but you can contact me with questions. It's an old trainer's trick called a "High Line" or "poor man's round pen".

It works great and your horse will think your Superman! Just watch out for the line for safety's sake.


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

I think it's name sort of lies, because it's not really a round pen. That just seems like a way to tie your horse, not really a circular pen to excersize or hold your horse. (I was confused when I saw the picture. Sort like "hey, that doesn't look like a roundpen.. Oh wait, that's probably because it isn't." xD)

Clever for trail horses, but I don't think I'd really use it at my farm because I never have any need to tie my horses up. If they have a leadrope on they pretty much know not to go anywhere. 

But a good tip for others, I suppose. ^^


----------



## candandy49 (Jan 16, 2011)

I am not normally one to get involved in a discussion of conflicting ideas or opinions, but this concept of a makeshift "round pen" strung between two trees is disturbing. I can see a lot of accidents and potential danger in such a "round pen" structure. A "high line" has nothing to do with a training tool. A "high line" is used in horse camping facilities granted strung from tree to tree and we have done this many times over the years.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I agree with candandy. It's used for trail riding (especially overnight), but I've never seen or heard it to be used as "round pen". The long lead line makes much safer "round pen" somewhere in field or in ring (if one is afraid of horse to pull out free). ibedoc, could you, please, post links to any trainer using that as a round pen or suggesting it?


----------



## ibedoc (Sep 13, 2009)

It is not High Line like you would use for camping as the horizontal line is about 14 feet high. When you tie your horse to it they can swing out almost to the trees in a large circle adjusted to suite the trainer. Then you can work your horse in a circle just like a round pen but "no pen". Very affective and works very well.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Mmmmmm, doesn't get my vote.

My idea of a poor mans round pen.........a lunge line, which was all I had to use for the majority of my horse riding life, I've owned horses on and off for 20 years, had a round pen for the last 4.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

doesnt really make any sense to me. if youre gonna do that just use a lunge.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

ibedoc said:


> It is not High Line like you would use for camping as the horizontal line is about 14 feet high. When you tie your horse to it they can swing out almost to the trees in a large circle adjusted to suite the trainer. Then you can work your horse in a circle just like a round pen but "no pen". Very affective and works very well.


why not just use a lunge line?


----------



## ibedoc (Sep 13, 2009)

Perhaps this will be more explanatory. There are a lot of experienced trainers who use round pens. And some of the real old guys use this. If you want to hang onto a lunge line while you train a green horse that's fine but I'd rather concentrate on the horse. It's just an alternative especially nice for beginner trainers who don't have access to a round pen.


----------



## ibedoc (Sep 13, 2009)

kitten_Val said:


> I agree with candandy. It's used for trail riding (especially overnight), but I've never seen or heard it to be used as "round pen". The long lead line makes much safer "round pen" somewhere in field or in ring (if one is afraid of horse to pull out free). ibedoc, could you, please, post links to any trainer using that as a round pen or suggesting it?


I'm sorry I can't point you to anyone using it. I got it years ago from an old trainer from Wyoming who said that "back in the day" it was used a lot. I tried it out of curiosity and it was great. I've even used it on camping trips to work with someones green horse. I know camping lines are also called high lines but this is a real High Line.


----------



## Beling (Nov 3, 2009)

I'm glad you posted the second picture! I couldn't figure out how it worked at all... now I get it.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Looks pretty tricky. If the horse slows and comes in, you may have to play jump rope. Or if he cuts across the "pen" the rope could decapitate you (I exaggerate, but you know what I mean).
Interesting idea, but I , too, would use a lunge line long before I'd do that.

I know a lot of Old Timey ideas are neat, but not all.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

I'm skeptical, a lot of horses would panic with something like that. My 'poor woman's round pen" is something we made for ourselves last fall, and I love it. It's just 10ft metal stakes (like for electric fence) driven into the ground, we measured it out so it's even, and strung it with non-electrified electric tape. Same thing for our riding arena. Still have to put gates up, but for now we just loop over and tie the ends.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

It scares the Beejeezuz out of me:shock: But hey, if it works for someone, then go for it, but I won't be trying. Apart from a distinct lack of trees, I wouldn't be digging in posts to the depth that you would need to keep them upright.

I would far rather use the effort making one with step in posts and white tape, or straw bales and jump poles, there are many budget ways of containing a horse to work with it.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Actually I did understand how one could use it (without 2nd pic :wink: ), but to me it's a disaster waiting to happen. Especially if the horse spooks. Running and pulling horse can trip the "trainer" just like that. Frankly I'd say it's a big "no-no" for the beginners as its asking for troubles and injuries.


----------



## ibedoc (Sep 13, 2009)

On the contrary, It's very easy to side step the rope just as with lunging. As long as you stay in the middle the only time you have to move is if your horse cuts across and that is seldom. You do however have to watch if your horse does an outside turn. Your making it out to be much worse than it is. All I can say is that it works great. But if your afraid of it then of course you shouldn't use it.

That pen with the ribbon might work with your well trained horse but that is a disaster waiting to happen. I've had green horses jump over a steel round pen. The horses I work with would run right thru that. 

If they are tied properly they cannot go anywhere, period and get used to the tie line very fast just as with a lunge. It's your job as a trainer to keep them outside of the circle. If you can't do that then you probably shouldn't be training anyway as it is a simple thing to do.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

ibedoc said:


> If they are tied properly they cannot go anywhere, period and get used to the tie line very fast just as with a lunge. It's your job as a trainer to keep them outside of the circle. If you can't do that then you probably shouldn't be training anyway as it is a simple thing to do.


OK horse training 101. That is not safe you can tell me it is 100000000 times over but it is not. I've had horses come in at me on perpouse. I'm only a human with a stick in my hand. They are 1,000lb or more. Do the math.


----------



## ibedoc (Sep 13, 2009)

OK, like I said, has always worked for me with no problems and no safety issues. Neither I nor any horse I've worked with has ever gotten tangled or hurt as the line is well above my head. I've had horses come at me also. But I don't know what your point is with that statement? That can happen anytime or anywhere. Lunge line, round pen or lead rope.


----------



## christopher (Feb 11, 2011)

what's wrong with just holding the rope in your hand?


----------



## ibedoc (Sep 13, 2009)

LOL, you go right ahead. I'm just telling you how you can get all the benefits of a $1500 round pen for $24.95 that's all. But you can do as you like of course.


----------



## christopher (Feb 11, 2011)

ibedoc said:


> LOL, you go right ahead. I'm just telling you how you can get all the benefits of a $1500 round pen for $24.95 that's all. But you can do as you like of course.


i can get all the benefits of a $24.95 poor mans round pen, for $19 by getting a nice little lunge line.

and there's far more to round pens than lunging, so i wouldn't call this a "poor mans round pen", i'd call this a "rich mans lunge line"


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

I think it's a disaster in the making for a beginner.

Better question.... why on earth would a beginner to lunging, be lunging a GREEN horse!? My first lunge lesson was with my trainer's 20yr old horse who wouldn't dream of cutting in or trying to run over anyone. Once I could successfully lunge him, manage a lunge line and a whip together, I then moved on to more challenging horses. 

Besides, the roundpen is worth the $$$ to me, I can lunge both of my horses at the same time. Both of them are well-trained, I can have one come stand in the middle with me while I work the other, then switch or I can send both of them around together. Can't do that with your setup.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Hmmm...first trick, finding two saguaros the right distance apart. Second trick, climbing them...

I guess for where I live, I won't even think about it. :lol:


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

To me, it just doesn't seem sensible. Yes, it may have been used back in old times, but back then, round pens were almost non-existent and the ones that did exist were difficult and time taking to build (cutting the wood, setting the posts, etc). With as easily accessible as a round pen is these days, I don't know why anyone would opt for something like that. I can see so many things just waiting to go wrong.

_Maybe,_ if it was used on an older broke horse for someone who was too lazy to actually lunge a horse themselves but on a greenie? Heck no!! 

What happens when they get spooked and start fighting the rope? You run even more risk than hard tying a greenie. If you try to do groundwork with them and they have no means of escape if they get too overwhelmed, then a) they start fighting the rope and end up falling down, hurting their neck, getting a leg over it, etc... or b) they go on the fight and come after you, which, even if you get out of the way, runs a very real possibility of them getting tangled in the rope or having it run up between their legs.

What happens if the rope breaks? Worst case scenario, you have a horse or handler that ends up short an eye.

What happens when a greenie cuts the circle and ends up with the rope between their legs or around their neck? See below.

Hmm, let's see if I can visualize the outcome. Horse cuts circle and gets tangled in the line. When it comes tight when they get to the other side, they freak out and start fighting. Only way to turn them loose is to cut the line, but, OOPS, the line is 8 feet over your head, no chance of reaching that. So you start toward the horse to cut the line they are tangled in. This freaks them out more and they begin running/jumping/bucking around the circle with the line tight. Now you're running, trying to get a hand on the rope so that you can cut them loose before they break a bone or choke themselves to death. This freaks them out more and they go faster which makes you have to run faster. It's a vicious circle, literally. Other than trying to get to the rope, the only other option is just to let them fight until they either kill themselves or stop fighting. Neither option sounds particularly favorable to me:?.

I much prefer just having a regular lunge line that I can turn loose of if things go too sideways, both for my safety and the horse's, or an actual round pen where they can get away from me if they absolutely have to without running into a bear trap on their head (have you ever taken off running full speed and have someone rope you and bring you to a dead stop? Believe me, it _hurts_).


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

ibedoc said:


> On the contrary, It's very easy to side step the rope just as with lunging. As long as you stay in the middle the only time you have to move is if your horse cuts across and that is seldom.


I never have to side step a lunge rope, I don't really know what you mean by that. 

I saw your post last night and I let it go as I assumed that the horse would run around the trees and that scared me. 

I personally prefer a lunge line to a round pen as I can control the size of the circle with the line.


----------



## ibedoc (Sep 13, 2009)

smrobs said:


> To me, it just doesn't seem sensible. Yes, it may have been used back in old times, but back then, round pens were almost non-existent and the ones that did exist were difficult and time taking to build (cutting the wood, setting the posts, etc). With as easily accessible as a round pen is these days, I don't know why anyone would opt for something like that. I can see so many things just waiting to go wrong.
> 
> _Maybe,_ if it was used on an older broke horse for someone who was too lazy to actually lunge a horse themselves but on a greenie? Heck no!!
> 
> ...


==================================
Wow, good point I never thought of it that way. Then YOU should never try it fer sure! You might want to consider never leaving the house either.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

ibedoc said:


> ==================================
> Wow, good point I never thought of it that way. Then YOU should never try it fer sure! You might want to consider never leaving the house either.


I think that maybe you should read some of her posts before you assume that. Smrobs is extremely experienced, and your demeaning tone is not likely to go down here well. 

I appreciate you posting something that you think could save people some money, but at the same time you do that you are going to receive opinions. I would hope that you would want that rather than every horse owner trying every suggestion out there.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

ibedoc said:


> ==================================
> Wow, good point I never thought of it that way. Then YOU should never try it fer sure! You might want to consider never leaving the house either.


Hmm :lol:. Yep, because I'm _so_ terrified of anything possibly going wrong:roll:. It's called being sensible when you look at something and see the risks before actually implementing it. That way, you can decide if you think the risks are worth the benefits.

I just don't understand the point of it. I see a ton of risks and not _any_ benefits at all. Why use something that is obviously potentially dangerous when there are so many better options out there? I just don't get it. If you are so worried about the horse yanking the lunge line out of your hand, then they aren't ready to be on the lunge line in an open area to begin with. Risk your horse's life just to save a few bucks? If you want to do it that way, fine, but when you end up with a hurt horse (and someday you will), you'll hear my voice say "I told you so".

Then again, you may just have mild mannered horses and not have to deal with any unpredictable youngsters like I do.


----------



## ibedoc (Sep 13, 2009)

Don't need to read her posts. She is giving an uneducated opinion on something she knows absolutely nothing about. She is just assuming the worst scenarios possible about it and trying to pass it off as probable's I shouldn't have to spell out everything to the so called "experts" on here. If the rope comes anywhere near the ground when the horse is standing in the middle of the circle then it is tied entirely too long. How about using some common sense before going off the deep end on something you've never seen or tried. 

As for how my posts are perceived, I don't care. I've tried to be nice on here and help people but as usual, horse people are the worst people. Know it all snobs.

I've been kicked out of much better places than this so take your best shot. I've got friends in low places.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Hm, lets see. If the rope won't touch the ground when the horse is standing directly under where it is tied on the line, then that would make the rope, at most, 18 feet long (and that's with a horse standing with his head up). So that would give you a working area of roughly 23 feet diameter. For a horse to comfortably do more than an easy jog, you need much more room.

I still fail to see any benefits.


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

ibedoc said:


> Don't need to read her posts. She is giving an uneducated opinion on something she knows absolutely nothing about.


Well then, you keep thinking that, I can't help you. 
Goodnight.


----------



## ibedoc (Sep 13, 2009)

Then by all means if your not experienced enough or knowledgeable enough to use it.... don't. But you shouldn't knock something you know nothing about. Just like I wouldn't comment on dressage because I don't care about it nor know anything about it. I leave those opinions to those who do know about it.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

:rofl:, not experienced? Okay:roll:. Something like this isn't anything like dressage and to make that comparison is very naive. Here, all it takes is a little common sense to see the possibilities. Oh, and BTW, the working area figure has absolutely nothing to do with "experience", that's all about the math . 23" is not big enough to do much of anything and if the rope is longer than that, it's dragging the ground.

You are perfectly correct in one respect though, I will _never_ use that contraption.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Why am I starting to believe this is a troll? I stood up for the OP in another thread. I'm EXTREAMLY insulted by the things he is saying here. If horse people are the worst kind of people, than I'm happy to be the biggest *** of them all!

I'f I was a snob I would not have stuck my neck out for you OP! Once again shows how men always stab me in the back. Never once have I met a respectable one. So thank you for proving me right.

I've always considered horse people to be a breed all there own but gosh I never though we were snobs


----------



## HowClever (Feb 16, 2010)

So now you have to be experienced and knowledgeable to use a tool you yourself stated was good for beginning trainers?? Colour me confused.

Looks dangerous and down right stupid to me.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

HowClever said:


> So now you have to be experienced and knowledgeable to use a tool you yourself stated was good for beginning trainers?? Colour me confused.
> 
> Looks dangerous and down right stupid to me.


no no no it's not stupid we are because were horse people....:lol:

sorry I just had to.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Eh, I am actually enjoying myself quite a bit:lol:.

I'm with you though, Sonador. If being around horses and training them for as many years as I have, not to mention having to learn many of my lessons and common sense the hard way makes me a snob, then I'm dang proud of it.


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

I'm joining! I've never had a crumpet, always wanted to try one.


----------

